# How to catch/trap door



## Handyman Jim Noonan (May 8, 2008)

A simple way to hold open the door temporarily would be to buy a plastic or rubber wedge made for this purpose or make a wooden wedge. 

If you can't find one at the depot,try a local hardware store. Just keep it in the same place when not in use so it won't get lost; and ,make sure no one can ever trip over it.

http://www.handymanjimnoonan.com


----------

